# My Stomach spasms---from anxiety, not IBS...



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

...I think the Klonopin has helped them!! I'm going to try and go to a small store today to see what happens. Pray for me, hope for me, think of me, whatever you believe in, say something for me that this works out. I also think the pills for my IBS may be helping the problem too, as the two go together from what I read. IBS/ANXIETY. This is so great, but let me find out on my journey today. It is raining here in Connecticut, but I don't care...I will not give up hope in this matter.I was taking Xanax for a while, for some reason, it didn't help me. I was suprised of no withdrawal symptoms from the Xanax, maybe because I was switched right over to the Klonopin. See you all later with some good/bad news about my journey into a public place. I know it may be a small deal for some, but this is a BIG DEAL for me. Jadair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jadir, all the best let us know how it goes when your back and no matter what will help you work through this as much as we can help herre on the bb.







That your trying say's a lot period to begin with, way to go and we understand it is a very big deal.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

eric,Thank you for the kind words, they are an inspiration to me, truly, they are. Even if I don't know you personally, or anyone else on this board, you are a family to me. I know, now I'm sounding "fruity." But that's oKay, whatever works. Thank you so, so, much eric, and everyone else here.Jadair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your very welcome and not fruity at all this is a real problem and understood.If you haven't gone yet, when you do go try to think about anything BUT the problem which is really hard at first for sure, but let your mind wonder if possible on happy days and happy thoughts, whistle perhaps, sing a song you like or anything like that because it may help a lot.Also just want to say your taking charge and being brave, that is important.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

eric,I did make it into Walgreen's Pharmacy...picked up a flyer...then the stomach tightness, muscle spasm started. I left, but at least I made it inside this time. Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi everyone,Even though I didn't get all the way in the building, I am somewhat out of my slight depression. I was reading posts on different boards here, and one really hit me...making me think, my problem is minor compared to some others problems. I don't mean it minor for me, minor for someone else with a problem, their problem, that I don't think I would be able to handle. I hope you all understand what I mean, it's so hard to explain.Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!I am so happy!!







I went for a drive...went to Walgreen's, didn't quite get to the door, spasm...went to CVS's a little smaller store then Walgreen's, same thing. So I said, I'm getting a small chocolate milkshake from McDonald's.







I knew I'd be sorry, but I went to Radio Shack, in the door, to the back, look around, and stayed almost an hour. I didn't drink the whole shake, just a little less then half. Started getting pain, so I left the store. Then...I just had to stop at a small little mart, did well there too. Mission accomplished, for today. Tomorrow they're coming to my home to do some tests. Enough for now, later...Jadair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jadair,







congradulations, go one step at a time and the first steps are giant ones, but hopefuly it will get easier and easier to do and I for one am very happy for you and realize this take a lot of courage. A big way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh eric,I did it again today...but the first store I went into, I had a slight scare. I was all the way in the back of a Walmart. omg, I was terrifed. I found one thing to help in that situation today, I bend down and make like I'm looking at something. I must really look like an idiot doing this for more then 5-10 minutes at a time, looking at the same exact pair of jeans, or a shirt. Hey, I don't care what anyone thinks, it works for my problem. Oh yeah, I also tried singing, kept my mind busy. Lot of strange looks, LOL, I can laugh at those people now. Anyway, I finally got out of Walmart, I even bought something and waited in line at the register, ha. Then I decided, maybe a different store...so I went to one of those dollar stores, no problems there at all. I wonder if I should slow this down a bit, or just keep doing it. If I stop for a day, it may not be good, I dunno. Well, like you said, one step at a time.I think I'll stay in tonite. By the way, I started speed walking/jogging, tonite will be my 4th day. I'm about ready to jog the whole mile, well maybe in a few more days. I read this does something to the intestines, relaxes them? Please correct me if I am wrong. If that is the case, I'll get a job as a cart pusher. ha, I won't have to go inside a building, and I'll be helping myself and getting paid for doing so.Until later...Jadair


----------

